# types of weight gaining fantasies: mutual weight gain?



## fanofallthegirls (Oct 12, 2005)

hi

just wondering, are most weight gain fantasies based on one person gaining and another helping them along in their quest, or are there some sites or stories where both peopl in a couple, like a guy and girl, both gain weight at the same time, or perhaps one does after helping fatten up the other for a while?

seems like most stories tend to be about one or the other but not both and was wondering how common/uncommon this kind of story is.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 12, 2005)

I think most weight gain fantasies are pretty one-sided, but nowhere near all of them. Judging by your post I'll bet you haven't visitted our lovely and extensive weight room library right here on this site. Just click here and look for the word, "both" in the description. I'd hazard a guess that they make up a low double digit percentage of the stories archived there. Don't think I've ever run into a site that does 'em exclusively, but at times it can seem like this one does


----------



## fanofallthegirls (Oct 12, 2005)

never tried that...hmm..thanks!

maybe when I have time I'll write something of my own...it's something I never thought about much until it was suggested by a plump cute friend of mine who was teasing me about how I was "fattening" her because I was such a good cook and that to be "fair" I should get "fatter" with her.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 13, 2005)

The great dream....just doesn't happen that often at all. It is rare and usually goes untracked if it happens at all. I distinguish between "intentional" gaining and "unintentional" gain. A lot of couples gain weight over time, but so few set out to do so...there are occasional exceptions, but I think I can count the ones I know on one hand.


----------



## AtlasD (Oct 13, 2005)

A few months ago, I posted a story in the Dimensions story board that has mutual weight gain, and other themes as well. It's titled "Attitude Adjustment". I do not claim it to be literature for the ages, but some may find it an interesting read.

As an aside, my wife's gain has not been intentional, and although she occasionally bemoans her weight gain, I tell her the truth- I think she is beautiful. Right now I am working on what I call the "parity project"- I am actively trying to gain until I match her BMI. This means a 20 pound gain for me, so far I have added eight of them. Good thing men's slacks have the "expandable" waist bands now!  

If anyone reads the story, I would appreciate your "feed"back!


----------



## Coop (Oct 13, 2005)

Attitude Adjustment rocked!!!!

I want to see more from you man.


----------



## AtlasD (Oct 14, 2005)

I have plenty of ideas, but what I don't have is the time! Be patient-


----------



## Korota (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't think I'm all that interested in mutual weight gain. I usually prefer when it's an already fat girl fattening me up.


----------



## Coop (Oct 14, 2005)

*Is paitent*

Take your sweet time man. I have planet of stories to keep me busy.


----------



## Charisa (Oct 15, 2005)

AtlasD said:


> I have plenty of ideas, but what I don't have is the time! Be patient-



Yeah, I know that feeling.

I liked "Attitude Adjustment" too, and this despite my usual prejudice against "magic" elements. I liked the staff at work falling into line (and the tolerance for the one who wasn't a natural gainer but got an A+ for effort!)

Mutual stories that made an impression - "More 2 Love, More 2 Gain", by Big Chris. "You couldn't have mentioned this earlier?" by SlamJackson (this is a really simple conceit which I love!) "Secret Fatteners" by Big Dave Hill.

Or just about anything by Ned Fox.

"The Fat Guy" by RG is a BHM story I really like - and the female lead gains some weight too, so might be of interest.

Um, blowing my own trumpet, my own "Gaining Confidence" had a slight gain for the guy with a larger one for the woman, while my new one, "Jack's Inspiration" has a plump girl encouraging a guy (for whoever said they preferred that kind). Both at www.charisatellsstories.blogspot.com now, or in the Weight Room or the new forum (soon).

Hope that helps!


----------

